# College of The Mainland Pond



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

It's amazing what you can get from a college pond. I mean there I was watching the ducks taking bathes and here comes along a green heron! He was only a couple feet from me. I slowly turned my camera/tripod towards him and started to shoot a few dozen pictures. He was too close! So stupid me started to step back slowly. His eyes got big! OMG it's a human! I guess he thought I was a tree. LOL A big Oak Tree.








I took these with my new/used Nikon 300 ed if F4/301TC.
I found a deal I couldn't pass up. I'm going to get AF one of these days but for now I love this lens! It's a good tripod lens. This lens doesn't like to be hand held IMO. I took 350 shots last night and only a handfull had to be deleted.
I now see why Arlon likes his old glass.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

That 300 F4 has almost a cult following. Pics look good. I especially like the tan duck in that third picture.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks, Arlon. I've never seen a duck that color before that I remember.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

They are all really nice Sandy.

dick


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

dicklaxt said:


> They are all really nice Sandy.
> 
> dick


Thanks, I feel good about these.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

sandybottom said:


> Thanks, Arlon. I've never seen a duck that color before that I remember.


I've never seen one like that either.. Almost looks like an albino wannabe.


----------

